# Eclipse 3.1.0: Mein Console ist weg



## siba (20. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich nur noch folgende zwei Konsolen-Ansichten: CVS und Java Stack Trace Console! Wie bekomme ich meine "normale" Konsole wieder?


----------



## zx81 (20. Jan 2006)

Window->Show View-> ... ?

oder was meinst du mit 'normaler Konsole' ?


----------



## siba (20. Jan 2006)

Guter Tipp! Aus irgendeinem Grund war sie zwar beim nächsten Starten von Eclipse wieder da! Aber es gut zu wissen, wie man sie auch sonst wieder erhält! Die Konsole ist bei mir öfter weg (A console is not available). Warum auch immer!


----------



## Roar (20. Jan 2006)

Die ist nicht 'weg' es ist einfach keine da :?
wenn du kein programm hast, was in die konsole schreibt, ist auch keine available :?


----------

